# New Mexico now Your  Mamma



## Big Don (Jan 18, 2008)

http://kob.com/article/stories/S318397.shtml?cat=516

This is MUCH better.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2008)

This is unprofessional and grossly inappropriate. I hope the officer is given a meaningful punishment.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes true because with that kind of flippancy the guy's lawyer can get his case thrown out of court and he gets away with assaulting his girlfriend. 

Besides the cop spelled it wrong... it should be Yo Momma... but anyway it IS inappropriate and deserves punishment/reprimand.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 18, 2008)

Big Don said:


> This is MUCH better.



Better than what?  :idunno:

As has been stated, modification of legal forms in this fashion could easily be grounds for having the charges thrown out of court, and I find nothing amusing about that.  I do think, however, that this story was appropriately placed in Horror Stories.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think we should over-react to what was after all intended as an in-office joke that escaped into the wilds (that'll teach him to alter templates on the server rather than locally).

As long as there are no dire legal consequences then the officer will have learned lesson enough I would hope.  A stern talking to about adhering to QA procedures should do the job.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2008)

[playnice]Carol Kaur[/playnice]


----------

